#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Galaxy Note III to be launched with 6.3″ OLED Screen

## Engineering_Updates

Galaxy Note II, candy to the eye with its multi-tasking competency outnumbered the competition in the market and yet again
Samsungs engineers seem to be obsessed with covering every inch out there when it comes to OLED displays. Korea Times, says that several vendors associated with Samsung have leaked the information that the next in the Note lineup, Galaxy Note III, will have a massive 6.3″ OLED screen! While the news update makes our eyes wide open in shock, we have valid reasons to believe the rumor. Samsungs been investing in the OLED division and is also getting ready to launch the 55″ OLED TV in the commercial markets next year. We dont have any concrete information on the launch dates yet. The Galaxy Note III should make it to the mammoth-handed people sometime in the second half of 2013.

 Samsungs engineers are maxing out on innovation. But whatever it may be OLED 6.3'' Note III freaks the hell out of our mind. Let this rumor transforms into reality as soon as possible. We wonder why is Samsung trying to bridge the gap between the tablets and mega-phones.






  Similar Threads: Samsung Galaxy camera to be launched this week. Samsung sells more the 3 million Galaxy Note 2 units till date! how to hide user acount from the windows xp welcom screen(logon screen)

----------


## Anuragbhatt

:S: what is the cost of this...................??????????

----------

